# Audio driver for gateway MA3 laptop



## rafeh1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have gateway MA3 laptop w amd turion64 w 2gb ram and ati radeon xpress 200m. can not get sound and pci modem driver. don't care about modem but need sound. says multimedia device and question mark. i attached a pdf of bellerac advisor which shows everything on my machine

cant tell what kind of sound chip i have. need help


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello *rafek1* and Welcome to TSF!

I will make you a new thread because it will be easier for you to get possible answer...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Your laptop model is MX6445 and on gateway's Web Site there are sound drivers just for Windows Vista.
But you can try to install them...

Here is the link for Sound drivers for Windows Vista 32-bit:

Gateway download link

Before you try installing Vista sound driver, do you have Windows Updates turned ON???
maybe sound driver is in there, you just have to download and install it...


----------

